# July Tech Chat... Ideas Wanted!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you may know on Monday Night May 12th, Dish Network present's it quarterly Tech Chat with Mark Jackson and Dave Kummer!

This is a show where the guys talk tech!

I have been asked my Dave Kummer for your ideas of stuff YOU would like to see on the next tech chat!

Remember the Tech Chat is to talk TECH not to ask questions like is YES or ESPN-HD coming to Dish.

So the question is now out to YOU what do YOU want to see discussed on the next tech chat?

Thanks in advance for any input you can give!

(BTW I am hearing that there is a possibility that May's Tech Chat _MIGHT_ run an extra half hour if they get enough tech questions and subjects to talk about.)


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

How about a map of E* hardware/software future. What is their vision?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

When do they plan on fixing the program guide?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please be more specific Juan. What exactly do they need to fix, and on what receivers?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe we should make the thread "Stick-up"

[edit] ---> Thanks...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's stuck now.

And please when making your suggestions please give us details on what you would like to see them talking about.

When you suggest them talking about the guide (or whatever) you need to suggest what with the guide you want them to talk about.

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Frankly, in my opinion it really doesn't matter anymore what they have to say. If we ask about the 921 they won't say anything except that it's coming. If we ask about the new bird and what effect it will have on us they'll say they're still working on the plan and can't tell us anything. If we ask why we should but the 8PSK they'll say future programming but they won't announce new programming. What about the program guide that at times only goes out 30 minutes, they're working on that but no date for a fix. If we ask what was the cause of the major outage a few weeks ago they won't even address the question. Sorry for the tone, but frankly I'm getting very disenchanted with Dish's Charlie Chat and Tech Chat, there's too much fluff and not enough hard content.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

1. What's the current status on the 921--availability and pricing, if known. And let's see a live or taped demo of it in action!

2. Please show us a 211 STB, and if possible, a live or taped demo of it in action with a Mitsubishi set.

3. Is future HDTV planned for 110 or 121? In either case, are we waiting for a successful 121 launch?

4. Please show the new dish required for 121 and possibly discuss the equipment that will be required. Tell viewers a bit more about the E*IX satellite and its potential benefit for customers.

5. If 110 is to be used, have you had any luck with 8PSK at 5/6 FEC on double powered transponders, or do you expect to continue with the 2/3 now used on 61.5?

6. Any word on the 6000's successor (811)--major features, etc--to fill the gap between the 211 and 921? Or still worried about cannibalizing 6000 sales?

*Update:*

7. What does Dish Network think of the 169time.com hardware modification for the 6000 to allow bitstream recording of HDTV with a Firewire D-VHS? If you are reading Dave, check the 169time site next week.

8. Does Echostar have an opinion of the *unratified* cable DTV "plug and play" agreement?

9. Has Echostar decided to go forward with a HD monitor, similar to the one demonstrated at CES?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I would want a change in the program-info banner to include ACTUAL LOGOS of the channels you watch.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent post Ken, and those are all things I was planning on suggesting (well except for #7)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

How about an updated tour of Gilbert(including the dish farm)?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

PLEASE! More meat and less filler (i.e. the AWFUL waste of time that was the TV shopping video from a while back) No more videos that are better suited to run on channel 101 in infinite loops (don't show us the HD ad channel).

In contrast to the Charlie Chat, we only get these tech chats 4 times a year, so we desperately need to use the time more constructively. Set a 30 minute maximum for canned content prepared before the show and spend the rest of the program with Q & A sessions.

As for the extra 30 minutes, I say great. Any extra time is good.

And now the questions.....


1. The 921. When are we going to be able to buy it? How much will it cost? What connections will it have? (a softball for them as most of us already know the answers to this) What are its capabilities? (another softball)

2. Now that the 6000 is dropped, with no active receiver to replace it, how long until new units come along to replace it and what capabilities will they have? (another softball)

3. What is going on with the L1.10 release? The unit has been out a year and it still feels like an incomplete product with no Interactive Weather (I know... L1.10), no Internet Access, and several other greyed out functions in the menus.

4. Whatever happened to the 721 Keyboard? When I last emailed Mark at DishDepot.com about it in November he said January, 2003 was an estimated availablility date. What is the holdup? (At this point, the idea is moot. I am planning on selling my 721 and getting the 921 when it comes out as I am out of extra ports on my SW64 (721 and 2 Dishplayers being fed by three satellites) and don't want to spend a couple of hundred bucks to rewire my current setup).

5. What happened with the Dishplayer guide download glitch last week? Unplugging the SAT IN feed to cure the endless reboot was a new treatment for a glitch unusual even for this notorious receiver's history.

6. Are there any plans to add Dolby Digital sound to any more channels in the future and what channels are they. I know that several of the Premium channels offer it, but E* doesn't carry all of them. Is there some bandwidth issue here or is there another reason why it is not made available to us?

7. When is the 721 going to be able to access Radio France International again? (OK, no anti-French jokes... my wife speaks French and enjoys exercising her translation skills....)

8. What are the details on the new Satellite that is being added soon? Are we going to need a Dish 700 upgrade to see it? (That was a joke... don't go digging for details on a 700 dish). Will the international channels all be shuffled there? What are your plans then for the 61.5 and 148 slots after that, assuming the internationals are transferred there?

9. Will the 921 feature the plain vanilla DVI connection, or will it include the newer standard approved this past December with the additional sound transfer capability?

10. Can I PLEASE become a Beta tester? Why should Scott have all the fun?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *What are the details on the new Satellite that is being added soon? Are we going to need a Dish 700 upgrade to see it? (That was a joke... don't go digging for details on a 700 dish). Will the international channels all be shuffled there? What are your plans then for the 61.5 and 148 slots after that, assuming the internationals are transferred there?*


I would strongly doubt that they are going to "shuffle" current International channels to the new Satellite...
To start with - to many people would need to get hardware/tehnical "switch-over" in that case....


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Has no one yet dared to mention the "name-based recording" wish? Hey Dave and Mark! What's up with this? Is there a patent issue with Dish doing it? Is there a copyright violation threat somewhere? Folks around here are perplexed with why such a seemingly "easy" software feature isn't part of Dish's PVRs? Is it the extra cost of providing the data from a 3rd party? If you can't tell us directly, at least give us a ballpark direction of where the "problem" lies, please!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice avatar Darkman. Its been a while since anyone has discussed the internet feature on the 721. I wouldn't think they would release the keyboard until the internet access feature is activated on the 721. At least Earthlink is available in my area since that is the service they want to be used on the 721 if I heard correctly before. I remember that people had a concern about not being able to use their own isp for the internet on the 721.


----------



## jayc1 (Apr 19, 2003)

A recent issue that I have had with Dish has been the need to use several remotes to watch DVD movies. Setting up a device on the remote so that it turns on and off does not necessarily mean it will allow you to 'USE' the device. For all of it's problems at least the 7100 receiver allowed you to use several devices from 1 remote.

Ask the TECH guys if Echostar is deliberately moving away from the 'all-in-one' remote to something else. I'd sure like to be able to use the remote that came with my 508 receiver to control most, if not all, of my devices. Not just turn them on and off.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Scott,

I believe this is a total waste of our time. I have sent MANY suggestions DIRECTLY to them and never even got a "thanks for your suggestion" back. As an example, I suggested JohnH's "Gilbert tour" suggestion TWICE in the last year. I really think that would be interesting.

The tech forums have definitely taken a different (and not better) direction since Mark Jackson has taken over. I truly have to wonder if they are really listening to us anymore.

One thing that I would REALLY like to know is why the call screeners decide NOT to allow a question on the air. They seen to have a different agenda than the customers who are suppose to be able a ask any (reasonable) technical question on the forum.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill R _
> *One thing that I would REALLY like to know is why the call screeners decide NOT to allow a question on the air. They seen to have a different agenda than the customers who are suppose to be able a ask any (reasonable) technical question on the forum. *


Scott, could you please get Dave's response about comments like this? It looks like Bill and I are of the same mind, the Tech Chats don't appear to be covering what they customers want to hear about. Thanks - Rick


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The tech chats first and foremost are a marketing tool for Dish Network. Do not be fooled because thats what they are. 

However people like Dave want to talk tech and will slip in any good tech talk where he can.

On the last tech chat they had the super nerdy version of Bill Nye on the show which went way over peoples heads I don't think Mark or Dave expected this guy to be as detailed.

Now we must remember that both Dave and Mark are VERY technical (And I think that just the mention of Capacitors gets Dave excited) they might think that this way technical stuff is something we would like.

When they saw the feedback from the last show I know they were somehwat surprised and wanted to do something to correct it, again this is why Dave asked me to gather suggestions to what the people would like discussed technically.

Now will they look here and find some good topics, hell yeah, I can tell you by monitoring the system that Echostar was reading this thread all day long. Will they take this info and sanatize it to make the info given be twisted to make Dish Network look good? You can be your last dollar on it, again the tech chat is a marketing show.

Because of your feedback they know you dont want to go shop for TV's they dont want to hear how much thruster power it takes to get a satellite into the sky. They know you dont want to see Bill Nye talk about "Pix El's" all night.

The question here is what do you want to see them talk about. 

Will they answer all of these? NO

But they can and will see what major things people want to see talked about and will be able to focus a little more on a few items which users bring up.

So again the tech chat is a MARKETING show however as always the guys themselves want to talk tech, they are interested in what you have to say, and we are proud to be an open forum where you can air your thoughts, even if your thoughts are reflected on the air the are watching and they are paying attention.

I will let everyone in on something, Echostar is working very hard at the moment, they are scared of Rupert and what he is going to do with DirecTV, they are planning something and this something is going to make a lot of people say wow. 

As I always say, Stay Tuned!


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

This is why I'm happy the merger didn't happen, healthy competition between D* and E* will bring about new and exciting features....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> * They are scared of Rubert and what he is going to do with DirecTV, they are planning something and this something is going to make a lot of people say wow. *


They have good reason to be scared of the NEW DirecTV. DirecTV knows how to treat customers (DISH sure doesn't, especially when it comes to supporting DishPlayer owners).

DirecTV is only going to get even more competitive after RM takes full control. I'll bet that he will have some real surprises up his sleeve. I hope DISH is up to the challenge.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Tell me how you are able to get my local signal from my TeeVee station to my Dish.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I would like to hear the future for the DishPlayer owners. 

1) When is the next software update and what will it do (fixes and new features)?

2) I would like to know if they will start charging people for PTV again. And if they do, when?


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Also I would like to see 921 in action and to hear about 522.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

I really wish they would open-source their interface code and allow people to modify it themselves and upload their modifications to the receiver. I understand that some parts would be tricky because they obviously don' t want to allow you to modify the whole OS in such a way that you can rip all the MPEGs off the HD, but if they just open-source the UI app and still keep all the checks in the bootloader to make sure you won't be allowed to upload any other code, that would be really cool. Then people would be able to submit their own patches to them and develop new features. I know I would love to tinker with a few things. Of course, that's probably pipe dream - they would never go for that...


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

@ How about information on the new PVR522? specs/release date/$$$

@ How about allowing us to increase disk capacities of a 501 for us early adopters. Can they provide an external drive? Trade in program to get a 508? How about allowing us to send in our units to have them upgraded at some official service center?

@ How about adding new PVR features so that you can create a list of recorded events to be played back in sequence so we can archive shows to tape. That way you can record while you sleep.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Any status on fixing the picture in the guide problem on the 301?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Juan - there isn't a problem, what you're running into (blank picture while guide loads, right ?) is a hardware limitation. The IRD needs 1 receiver to download the guide, and another to continue showing the program.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And on the subjects for Tech Chat - I noticed with the latest upgrade to my 4700 that it now says "Dish500 Card Ready" - My assumption is that we're going to be seeing replacement Smartcards soon. Do you have a guesstimate date on when that is happening ?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

no on previous charlie chats they said they would split the guide to alleviate the trouble..just looking for an update


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Scott,
I like the trend of them going to outside people to gather feedback. And that they are reading the boards. 
That shows some pretty forward thinking. (Shouldn't be, but I havent seen any othe company asking for input like this)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *And on the subjects for Tech Chat - I noticed with the latest upgrade to my 4700 that it now says "Dish500 Card Ready" - My assumption is that we're going to be seeing replacement Smartcards soon. Do you have a guesstimate date on when that is happening ? *


To your 4900 (upgraded), scooper, not your 4700 

I would doubt though "Dish500 Card Ready" (Green letters writing) would mean "Card Replacement"... - but still - good question, would be nice to hear from Tech People what does this "writing" mean or represent 

and also - while on the subject - new Transperent color Bar looks good... (it came with this latest 4900 upgrade)

and a question on this upgrade: with new Interactive "TV Enhancement" feature ON, - when can we expect to see any Interactive channels like that?

also Suggestion/Question maybe for Tech People of Dishnet:

maybe to answer some of the questions Here (in this thread) - before the Chat (by coming here maybe and answering some of those question directly in the Thread, or maybe answering through Scott lets say (if you are shy, etc - just kidding)...
I think it would have been nice...
Why? - cuz there is absolutly NO WAY - all of the questions that are going to accumulated here, ONLY, before the upcoming Chat, would get answered at Chat! - That would leave many people unsatisfied...
But answering some of them questions here - would be an effective (satisfactory to more people) way of modern communication 

Thanks


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When it says dish 500 smart card ready I do believe it means that you already have the dish 500 smart card in your system, its the newer card that they have out that has the dish 500 stamped on it vs. the older card with the channel logos. Charlie was saying that a smart card swap was going to happen this year but as cheap as Charlie is he may not do it and may have other issues and problems to deal with, especially with Rupert Murdoch getting Direct and 121 coming and so forth.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

"I" know that it is a a 4900 (upgraded) - but some of the less estute newbies would say "4700" 

Jacob - I do beleive you're wrong in this case, as both of my current SmartCards have the Channel Logos on them , and I've had a Dish500 since I started with Dish. I'm pretty sure this is an indication that a new SmartCard is coming - I just want confirmation and (maybe) a date of when to expect it...


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

How about a true Dish Network programmable remote with learn capability?

I'm tired of trying to get other universal remote keys to match the feel of the Dish remote and the existing remote does not handle needed features on my other devices.

Thoughts??


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken_F _
> *
> 
> 7. What does Dish Network think of the 169time.com hardware modification for the 6000 to allow bitstream recording of HDTV with a Firewire D-VHS? If you are reading Dave, check the 169time site on Monday.
> *


The 169time.com hardware does not support the 6000 at all, it must be used with the discontinued 5000 with modulator.

Ken


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You misunderstood me on the dish 500 part. I am talking about right on the smart cards - the old ones have the channel logos, the new ones have dish 500 stamped on them, on the smart card itself. I am not talking about the dish 500 itself, but the smart card. So you may not even have a dish 500 and it still would say that it is dish500 card ready in green because of the smart card you have in your system right now is the newer one with dish500 stamped on it.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

kstevens,



> The 169time.com hardware does not support the 6000 at all, it must be used with the discontinued 5000 with modulator.


Your information is a little out of date. 169time just announced a hardware modification to add a Firewire interface to the 6000. You can call their number to order it, or you can wait for the online ordering page to be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

I can't find anything on their web site that discusses firewire with a 6000U (with 8PSK adapter). Much of the information seems to surround QPSK enabled receivers. At least for E*, QPSK is going bye bye.


----------



## hocwww (Aug 8, 2002)

I would love to hear if there is any plans to use the expansion port on the back of the 508/501. I read that the port is tied to the secondary IDE so why not a update the software to access an external hard drive. I also am an early adopter of the 501 and would love more storage space.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Question, 

With the KVH Phased array antenna out for DirecTV only is there a Dish Receiver in the works that could work with this phased array antenna? If not is a special Dish receiver possible and have enough appeal to get one developed? Could you mention how this type of phased array antenna works without any moving parts, this is the main reason that I would consider one.

The Antenna from KVH is basically a roof rack mountable antenna that is flat so as not to require a standard Dome and Miniature Gyro scoped controlled Antenna.

John


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Occasional problem with 3900 (and maybe even with 4900 - not sure now...But 3900 for sure):

When going quickly through channels up and down - when going up is ok, - ex: 9402, 9403, 9404, 9405... but when going up and then quickly down - it might skip occasional channel here and there... it happened here many times...
example: i went quickly - 9403, 9404, 9405, and then went down - but it skips directly to 9403 from 9405 (bypassing 9404 in this example)...But the same can happen in any place (in any channel range)

When browsing down it might SKIP the occasional channel!
Can we get it fixed somehow...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I never heard of the KVH phased array antenna before. How is it different than the other ones and I figured whatever dish worked with Direct would work with Dish.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

From what I understand is that tHe KVH will work with Dish however there is no switch in it thus you will only get one satellite. 

Of course I don't expect them to cover no Echostar products on the tech chat


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Even if there was a switch in the product it still would not work as it would only be able to see one slot at once and they should come up with an array that supports multiple orbital slots and one can add their own switches in.

I thought I seen arrays for C-Bands and the other bigger dishes.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocwww _
> *I would love to hear if there is any plans to use the expansion port on the back of the 508/501. I read that the port is tied to the secondary IDE so why not a update the software to access an external hard drive. I also am an early adopter of the 501 and would love more storage space. *


The KVH Website link for this product is.

http://www.kvh.com/tracvision/a5/index.asp

John


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Two requests:

1) Allow 501/508 users to delete a single item in the Search History. Only option now is to delete all history.

2) Figure out some way (either the yet-unused mail feature of OpenTV, or force a short video onto PVRs) to let subscribers know about new channels, upcoming Freeviews, etc. After all, not everyone knows about DBSTalk.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

Trying to save money by eliminating the UHF/RF remote on the
811/211 is a big mistake. They dont understand if you have $600
you can afford to pay more if necessary for the extras.
Will they have channel logos & more guide memory for the 811,211 & 921?
IF D* can do it whats your problem C*? Or is it the company that
makes the cheapy ird's for everbody their fault. (bev,globcast,etc.)


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

We need an early release of a HDTV receiver, no recording with DVI and OTA . At under 500


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chelsea _
> *Trying to save money by eliminating the UHF/RF remote on the
> 811/211 is a big mistake. They dont understand if you have $600
> you can afford to pay more if necessary for the extras.
> (bev,globcast,etc.) *


Be carefull, that same logic can be turned to say that if you have $600, you can afford to pay extra for an IR repeater system. 

Some of the earlier posts covered things pretty nicely. I would love some concrete info on the 921, especially regarding the status of firewire output to a display, Mitsubushi Netcommand compatibility and DVI. Also, the whole component downres thing is bothersome not knowing what is going on.

Also, I would like to know what the 921 will do with OTA stations that run subchannels? Will it record all of them and allow you to play back whatever one you want or can you pick a particular one to record (that would save some drive space)?


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

Will the 921 now connect to Mitsubishi sets with firewire? The Mitsubishi upgradeable sets with Promise Module only have Firewire and not MonitorLink(TM) DVI/HDCP.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

What happened, Dishnetworks website says May 12 is now a charlie chat rather than a tech forum?


ken


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

probably a typo...

after all - It is still a chat


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... I'm looking over the new markets, and see that Fort Smith, Arkansas is listed as a possible market addition. Now, because of the Ozarks, the TV stations have two channel positions (and sometimes more). So, would the ABC affiliate, KHBS, have locals for the ABC station mapped to both channels 40 and 29, or just to 40 which has been around longer?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So if they having a tech chat then have they been having their own commercials being inserted in as normal for the tech chat or charlie chat? I would expect it to be a typo.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well folks because the Tech Chat has been bumped for a Important Charlie Chat I am going to unstick this topic for now.

Dave thanks eveyone for their ideas and questions.

Lets home they reschedule this tech chat soon!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

lets ''home'' they reschedule? dont you mean ''hope'' lol

I hope they reschedule it as well. Perhaps they will make it next month instead.


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

I would ask if the 921 will allow me to load & play DivX, or Xvid files off of its hard drive. Hand in hand would be to find out how I could network the 921 to getr access to the hard drive.

Also, what reccommendations do the tech guys have for the technical specifications for a surround sound system that would work well with the 921.

Pat


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

mchargue,

There is no chance of any Dish-supported PC USB interconnectivity to gain access to the files recorded to the 921's hard drive. Hollywood studios would have a fit if they did that, and they'd withhold HDTV content from Dish Network.


----------



## Coopsterman321 (Jan 20, 2003)

I've got a couple of older receivers (2700 & 5000) using non-dishpro equipment. It looks like if I want to get a 921 and the new SuperDish, I'll need to be able to connect my legacy equipment to new DishPro LNBs and switches. I think they have legacy adapters of some sort, but it would be nice to see a comparison of equipment used to serve 4 receivers using pre-DishPro equipment (e.g., dual LNB + SW64) vs. a DishPro solution that still supports legacy receivers.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

This was posted elsewhere, sorry to repeat question for Charlie Chat.

Scott
Dish promo stated that adding the upgrade to the 6000 receiver would allow you to veiw all current and all future HD programs on Dish. I have 2 - upgraded 6000 and a 301 plus a quad lnb for 500 and dual lnb for 300 and SW 64 total cost approx $ 1,550. If Dish now will required a "Super Dish" and new switches to watch HD, will E* offer free replacements and/or adopters for current equipment owners particularly in view of the Dish HD info promo promise?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt you will need to upgrade the 6000 receivers to receive programming from the SuperDish.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One month later... oh, wait a sec, tech forum is next month. 

Here is what I like to know:
* What is the project roadmap for the 721? While I can understand the need for squishing existing bugs, I would like to know what direction this product is going. 

As it exists now, it's just a dual-tuner receiver that costs twice as much as the DirecTivo which is also a dual-tuner receiver. The ports are there for additional functionality, including USB.

* More details on the 522.

* How about hard drive upgrades? According to Pricewatch, a 80GB hard drive costs $69, while a 120GB hard drive costs $91--only $21 more. In other web forums, they post deals on 120GB hard drive specials on a regular basis for the TiVo and DirecTivo (although that upgrade causes a slight performance hit). This would be a marketing plus since DirecTV's DVR product only has a 40GB hard drive.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

When is the 721 going to get open TV?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Isnt the 721 getting a different version of OpenTV since it has different operating software powering it?


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

Talk more about WINK.....


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, Dish, I know the 6000 is a dead dinosaur, but could you PLEASE fix it so the receiver doesn't have to reacquire the satellite signal after being parked OTA for awhile. (I know all the tricks for avoiding this so please don't reply and tell me about them). Why can't the receiver peek at a satellite ocassionally so it doesn't lose it's key? It works if the power is off and it's tuned OTA.

And PLEASE enable PSIP Guide Data and fix the 6000 so if the PSIP is screwed up, we can still watch an OTA channel. Other brands can do this, why can't the 6000? I went without CBS HD for 5 days last month because the PSIP was messed up. All of us lucky Dish 6000 users were screwed, but the Directv and Samsung users could still tune in CBS OK.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I doubt us 6000 owners will ever see a update to the 6000's software to give us those basic items that you listed.

I'm already planning on upgrading to the 811 when its released. It will be the only way to get an improved 6000. cept its silver.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Ditto everything on the 721 questions above. What can we expect and when for the 721?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Please don't have a segment on how they video tape a climb to the top of Mt. Everest.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A few things from the past mentioned, but this is the first time I read this thread in a while.



> When it says dish 500 smart card ready I do believe it means that you already have the dish 500 smart card in your system, its the newer card that they have out that has the dish 500 stamped on it vs. the older card with the channel logos.


Nope, the Dish 500 Card Ready message is displaying on 3900s and 4900s, both which were long discontinued before the Dish 500 cards started to ship. I think Dish500 Card Ready means exactly what it says, the receiver is ready to accept a Dish500 card if there's a swap out.



> Allow 501/508 users to delete a single item in the Search History. Only option now is to delete all history.


Here, Here, I second that!

And I also echo the request for more information on the 522


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I too would love to see a roadmap of where the 721 is going and when it should get there. There are soooo many things that still haven't been addressed in this box, internet, better sorting/filing system not to mention the weather and triple conflict timer screen which seems to be so delayed you have to wonder what is going on.
Will the 721 become a 'mature' product when the 921 and 522 come out because engineers are too busy working and fixing problems with those receivers to care about the 721 or 508.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> And PLEASE enable PSIP Guide Data and fix the 6000 so if the PSIP is screwed up, we can still watch an OTA channel. Other brands can do this, why can't the 6000? I went without CBS HD for 5 days last month because the PSIP was messed up. All of us lucky Dish 6000 users were screwed, but the Directv and Samsung users could still tune in CBS OK.


Full support for PSIP guide/programming information is virtually useless, as few broadcasters offer anything beyond the time (which is often wrong) and their channel callsign; only one of the 12 DTV/HDTV signals I receive provides such PSIP programming information. I think you mean to say that you want the option to ignore PSIP completely, and have it replaced with satellite programming data for the OTA channels, which is definitely what I desire for the next-generation receivers. I am sure the DirecTivo HDTV will have this too.

It doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to implement. For a particular subchannel, they could just let the user scroll down a list and place a checkmark next to the channel whose programming information they want to mirror on the local. Alternatively, the implementation could allow the user to select ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC for a given subchannel, and the 6000 would automatically provide the appropriate programming information for the customer's timezone (or using customer-entered zip code). Another possible (but more complex) implementation would include a database of OTA DTV networks for all markets, and would label them automatically using an entered zip code.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I too would like to hear a definite date on some of the new receivers E* has ben teasing us with for over a year now, and not just the HD ones , I want to no about the 522 in particular, which means more to me since it will be a long time before I can afford to upgrade to HD. How much? When can we get one?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Ken_F, that would work. I don't see why Dish can't integrate the locals listing to the Digital channels since they show virtually the same thing. The only exception in my area is PBS. Their digital channel shows a lot of stuff that is different from the local Analog broadcast.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

In addition to my April wish list please add.....

More advanced "THEMES" searches (most specifically movies). Half of the results are PPV, time shifted west coast feeds, or international channels I don't subscribe to.

The Dishplayers have a great function where you can delete channels from your guide that you don't want and searches ignore any content from those channels. Please implement something similar in any other PVRs you make.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Is there still any feature development going on for legacy recievers? I would really like to see a menu locking feature if there is still enough memory on my 2700 and 3900 to support it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I had first started noticing the Dish500 Card ready on the newer receivers then after posting that I had noticed them on the older receivers as well. Charlie mentioned that there would be a swap this year. What about those that would not have their receivers active then go to activate them? 

I bet they would start charging customers for new cards just like DirecTv does with its customers and this will tick off a lot of customers. Not only would they have to pay a $25 restart fee but also have to buy a new card for $50. Thats $75 and more likely a future new DirecTv customer


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I doubt you will need to upgrade the 6000 receivers to receive programming from the SuperDish. *


Don't doubt it you will. Plus a legacy pro or DPP adapter.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

And Dish may have to help foot the bill if they want to keep their customers happy. They are getting tired of shelling out money for new receivers and adapters for such few HDTV channels. They had better get a promo for those customers. I figure those with a 6000 receiver are some of their better customers.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> Don't doubt it you will. Plus a legacy pro or DPP adapter.


Huh? The DishProPlus switch has the legacy adapter built-in. Once you install the Superdish and that switch, there is nothing else *you* have to do to get the 6000 working with the new dish and equipment. Or so that's what has been reported here...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I had read here or some other internet board and had it "confirmed" by one of Charlie's assistants when helping me with another issue that the new 8PSK adapter for the 6000 is fully DishPro and DishPro Plus compatible. It would be nice for this to be addressed in the Tech Chat when they are talking about the Superdish.

Also, I've been having trouble hooking up my VCR, maybe they can do a good, in-depth story on that.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

here are my suggestions:

Could you please take 1 min and go over the procedures you go through in the selection process for the product beta testers. I do not think there are enough testers out in the field. I think there are some very good power users around that would gladly sign up for testing. You sell them the unit at a beta tester reduced cost. 



The tech show is just way to short for this GEEK. How about making it 2 hours. Now if this was being done monthly, then one hour might do. There is just too much hardware changing going on in the next 6 to 9 months to cover in a 1 hour show. 

Go over some of the enter workings of the new 921, at the hardware level. put some of this info out on the WEB.

How do you make a wireless RF keyboard work on the 721/921/522/...ect, connected through the USB port?

What is the best procedure to perform a Defrag of the HDA in the PVR's. Put some tools in a new folder on the units for Diag, and HDA maint. for us power users.

And a big THANK YOU for having these tech talks..

OK, there I feel better, back to lurking...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pjm877 _
> Could you please take 1 min and go over the procedures you go through in the selection process for the product beta testers. I do not think there are enough testers out in the field. I think there are some very good power users around that would gladly sign up for testing. You sell them the unit at a beta tester reduced cost


You would be surprised to find out that there are many field testers out here (many of them DBSTalk members!) however they can post about their testing as they are bound by a NDA.

I am a beta tester but am not bound by a NDA, I should note however that I will not report bugs in Beta software publicly since any bugs in beta software should never been seen by the public at large.

I should also note that the beta testers who are DBSTalk members that I know about are what you would probably consider power users.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by davhol _
> *Has no one yet dared to mention the "name-based recording" wish? Hey Dave and Mark! What's up with this? Is there a patent issue with Dish doing it? Is there a copyright violation threat somewhere? Folks around here are perplexed with why such a seemingly "easy" software feature isn't part of Dish's PVRs? Is it the extra cost of providing the data from a 3rd party? If you can't tell us directly, at least give us a ballpark direction of where the "problem" lies, please!  *


I too am longing for this simple feature.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think its great that Dish has figured out a solution for all legacy receiver owners. This would solve a lot of problems with costs and so forth but I figure that cost may be added to the SuperDish and/or switch. 

Are they going to implement this new 200 ft UHF range that they are going to put into the 522 into their 508 and 721 receivers they have now in which are UHF? 

Also are they going to have an IR to UHF upgrade kit that uses the cone that will operate 200 ft instead of the one we have now that only goes 100 ft?


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Juan - there isn't a problem, what you're running into (blank picture while guide loads, right ?) is a hardware limitation. The IRD needs 1 receiver to download the guide, and another to continue showing the program. *


Dish needs to use better hardware then. My $50 el cheapo RCA from 3 yrs. ago did without any trouble. Also a faster EPG would be nice.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

I've got a 4000 model receiver I use as a secodnary now. Will I ever see my local channels remapped to their ota number like I do on my 508?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

psycaz - i strongly doubt it... (i could be wrong though...Dish sometimes comes up with few "surprises")

for you sake - better hope that i am wrong


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken_F _
> *Huh? The DishProPlus switch has the legacy adapter built-in. Once you install the Superdish and that switch, there is nothing else you have to do to get the 6000 working with the new dish and equipment. *


Still need the 8psk adapter for the 6000. 6000u's of course ship with the adapters.

And for someone who said the 8psk handled Dishpro. I don't think so or many of those who have the adapter would have mentioned it. (I have the adapters but am using older legacy LNBF and a SW64).


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Anyone know the availability date of DishProPlus? I was always thinking of changing out to DishPro, but now I could use DPP.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm gonna wait on the DPP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

This from the stupid management team that gives your 125% signal strength meter's so you can sit back in your chair with the comfort of 90% signal strength? The same morons that are going to obsolete universal remotes, and the same company that can't deliver new equipment or programming???


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't forget, they have yet to fix 1/2 problems in their buggy equipment. Remotes that do not support DVD players, a leader in HDTV while their competition announces a HD pak 1st and a coalition of ignorant fools like Democrats that still think E* will do the right thing.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When it shows 90% out of 125% I am wondering if that is just as acceptable as it used to be when it was 90% out of 100% or if I should recalculate it as what percentage 90 is of 125 in which would be around 75% of the maximum signal strength. I believe I heard a while back that some transponders are in double boost mode so that some would be calculated this way while others not but if that was the case then most if not would not be showing above 100%.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

There is not one reference to the signal meter on the 6000's as being calibrated in percent. Wax on if it makes you feel better though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lee L _
> *I had read here or some other internet board and had it "confirmed" by one of Charlie's assistants when helping me with another issue that the new 8PSK adapter for the 6000 is fully DishPro and DishPro Plus compatible. It would be nice for this to be addressed in the Tech Chat when they are talking about the Superdish.
> 
> Also, I've been having trouble hooking up my VCR, maybe they can do a good, in-depth story on that.  *


I just received a note from Echostar, the Dish 6000 even with the 8PSK module is NOT DishPro or DishPro Plus compatable.

The 8PSK adapter with the model 6000 it is capable of having 1Ghz front end and also of doing DiseqC 2.0 which is required for DishPro it does not have enough power to supply 3 LNB's and for this reason is not DishPro compatible.

Also note the the defualt tuner can not handle the 1Ghz signal and is in no way even near DishPro compatable.

Because of the power problem I dont ever see them making the 6000 with 8PSK module Dishpro compatable, just out of fear that users would plug their 6000's iinto to a 3 dish setup and fry their dish 6000's.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Not good for Dish because they are going to have to either pay for a dishpro adapter for those customers or piss a lot of them off as some had to upgrade to a 6000 from having a 5000 and lost money because of that then had to buy these other adapters. People are going to get tired of upgrading and quit, waiting for it to stabalize for a bit. I thought someone mentioned something about having a dishpro adapter built in a switch or something for the SuperDish.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 6000 is not DishPro Plus compatible? The DPP wiring diagram shown at Team Summit shows a legacy receiver connected directly to a DPP switch without a DP adapter. Others have said the DPP switch contains the adapter (or its equivalent?, not sure how we know). Are these incorrect or are we misunderstanding part of it?

How about a segment on how DishPro Plus works and who can benefit from it?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

So what you are saying is in addition to the 6000+OTA adapter that was supposed to be the receiver to buy to receive all E* HDTV programming in the future and the 8PSK adapter that was supposed to be the way to see all new E* HDTV prgramming in the future, now I am goin to have to buy another adapter to view HDTV?


You have got to freakin be kidding me!! 


Dish had better realize people are not going to accept this for much longer. I guess I should have expected as much from the company that brought us the DishPlayer and its excellent support through the years. Personally, I think this is the kind of stuff that will kill HDTV acceptance. Maybe we can get all the bugs worked out as early adopters but the general public will not stand for the "computerization" of TV. John Q Public wants to buy a TV and hook a couple of wires up and have that setup work for years, they barely accept a cable box in th emix, they will not accept having to buy new stuff every 6 months to allow their setup to receive what they thought it would receive all along.

Now, I am still probably going to buy a 921 this fall or whenever but now, I can't move my 6000 upstairs or sell it on EBAY without buying some crap adapter in addition to the adapters I have now for it?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

My idea for the Techie Chat is a redesign to the program banners to include the actual TV Network logos instead of just the letters like DirecTV does with their recievers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobaBird _
> *The DPP wiring diagram shown at Team Summit shows a legacy receiver connected directly to a DPP switch without a DP adapter. Others have said the DPP switch contains the adapter (or its equivalent?, not sure how we know). Are these incorrect or are we misunderstanding part of it?*


The DPP Plus switch they showed has a legacy adapter built into it. And thats how that works.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt Dish will redesign the program bars to include this as their receivers probably do not have enough memory for such an upgrade seeing the graphics the channel logos have.


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

In PR to obtain reasonable performance on the E*VI transpondrs you need a 1.8 meter dish. This especially applies to transponders 13 and 29. Could the EEPG be moved off 29 and the latino channels moved off 13 so a smaller dish could be used?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's a couple of questions: 

1. When will Echostar hire some quality engineers and programmers that can produce a quality receiver in a reasonable amount of time? They apparently have a bunch of monkeys doing their R&D now.

2. Why can't Echostar get anything to market on time? Why does it typically take up to 24 months after the announced release date, and the product is still half finished? 

3. Why does Echostar have so many receivers in the pipeline but can't seem to get a single one released? Why don't they just focus on 1 or 2 receivers, make sure they are solid, and get them released? Currently they have announced the 211, 311, 322, 522, 811, 921, and 9000 and not a single one of them has been released or even has a solid release date.

4. Why is Echostar fooling around with crap like flat panel HD monitors when they can't even produce a quality satellite receiver? Why don't they get some of their announced receivers to market or finish the ones that are already on the market (721) before they start trying broaden their horizons? Nobody wants to buy an E* tv, they want the d*mn 921.

5. Will the 921 be released before the HD Tivo or will this be yet another embarrassment for E* having announced the 921 more than a year prior to the announcement of the HD Tivo?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I doubt Dish will redesign the program bars to include this as their receivers probably do not have enough memory for such an upgrade seeing the graphics the channel logos have. *


Thats possible, but that makes me confused a bit. How do DirecTV IRDs do that without eating the memory?


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Because Directv's ird's are usually better than echostar's.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

How about a explnation of todays outage and whats being done to prevent a reoccurence.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

If you called Dish I'm sure they would say " They know nothing !" just like Schultz from "Hogan's Heroes".


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree with Mike although sometimes if you talk to the right person you get an answer. If you talk to advanced tech support you are more likely to get an answer for what went wrong.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

How about wil dish key code the remote controls so you don't get cross talk if you if you have more than one receiver.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ocnier _
> *How about wil dish key code the remote controls so you don't get cross talk if you if you have more than one receiver. *


Hmmmm..... I've got a 4900 and a 6000, before the 6000, I had two 4900's. There has always be a remote code so you don't have cross talk. I have 6 neighbors that also have DishNetwork and we have had a bit of trouble that way but changing codes fixed all of that.

Bobby C


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

...and how come the remotes explode and use so much battery power.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

if dish was experiencing an satellite outage, they should switch all of the barker channels to give updates. Each position has at least one barker channel. i heard it was probably a power failure.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They used to have a red bar scroll across the bottom for outages and problems. 

Also if you, by default, change your remote address to the highest numbers you should probably have no issues with changing other people's channels or them changing yours. How can there be so many neighbors interfering with each other's channel changing? Do a lot of them have UHF remotes/receivers? If not then how can they change the channels through the walls?


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Hey bobyy could you tell me how to code the remotes then because I have moved so many times my manuals are in the void somewhere.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

ocnier said:


> Hey bobyy could you tell me how to code the remotes then because I have moved so many times my manuals are in the void somewhere.


Tell me which kind of remote you have and I'll try to help. The blue buttons are different than the black and the platinums are are a bit different as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Manuals can be found at Dish Network's Site in PDF/Adobe Acrobat format..


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Sure bobby, I am getting cross talk between the platinum (501 reciever) and the 4900 receiver remote which is the traditional black with blue buttons. 


Also thank z'loth, I will print out new manuals hopefully now


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

ocnier said:


> Sure bobby, I am getting cross talk between the platinum (501 reciever) and the 4900 receiver remote which is the traditional black with blue buttons.
> 
> Also thank z'loth, I will print out new manuals hopefully now


With the manuals in hand, you can see how to code each remote to different channels. If you still need help, let me know. I also have the platinum and blue button remotes and it works fine.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

On that 4900's remote (it is black and blue buttons for sure)

So first:

Shut power on a 501 lets say with remote (or pull the plug on it - until you finish the procedure (below) on 4900's remote to change the address, then you can put the power back on on 501 with remote or by putting the plug back in))
This way the 4900's remote will not interfere with 501 for sure when you do the procedure (below)
Here is the procedure:

Then on 4900's remote press "Sys Info" button (to get there quickly) 
Or to do it in a slower way - Press "Menu", then "6 - System Setup", then "1 - Installation", and then finally "3 - System Setup" (as you can see - the First way was faster to get there) 

Now when at "System Info" screen:
Take your black and blue button Remote for 4900, and Press "Sat" button (top left) on it ...and hold the button, until it starts to flash, after this without wasting your time, press any code (from 1 to 15 i think - but your default one was 1 - same as at 501, that is why it interfered), therefore for example - Press "3" (lets say), after that press "#" Button (lower Right corner of remote)...
Then wait for the "Sat Button to flash 3 times, after that - Press "Record" button (Red button)..
That's it - you are done.. - You ll see the address change on the System Info screen from 1 tp 3

P.S. - you can also notice - before doing this procedure - that the Address is 1 on System Info screen (by factory default)

Later...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

cws80us said:


> Here's a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. When will Echostar hire some quality engineers and programmers that can produce a quality receiver in a reasonable amount of time? ...
> 
> ?


I am curious about the relationship between Echostar and JVC. Apparently at least some of the work is done in common. Most Echostar equipment appears to have a JVC equivalent available.

Who does the design work. Echostar? JVC? both? Is JVC just doing the manufacture for Echostar?

Personally I think the failed merger caused much of the delay. I think they were designing the equipment for a replace of both DTV and Echostar, which would be a much bigger batch of equipment and were forced to work with a reduced budget and reduced inticipated sales.


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

My question I would ask is Dish going to continue to support/improve the Dishplayer? I currently own a 7200 and after the intital thrill of using it for WevTV, PTV (which I still use despite paying $9.99 a month), and having Dish programming, it just seems now that it has outlived its usefulness. I also a 301 receiver for my dad's bedroom and it better than my Dishplayer (may consider getting him a 501 if the price is right).

Also, is Dish going to do anything about providing broadband services? I have heard of StarBand, but find it too expensive. I am just out of range for getting DSL from Sprint and the cable company I use to subscribe to does not have any definite plans to locate cable DSL in my area anytime soon.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps when Dish comes out with their broadband service for less than $50 that this will increase competition with Starband and Directway, either that or put the others out of business because they cannot compete in which would help Dish's new service in which may end up purchasing their companies/customers just as DirecTv did with Primestar customers. That would give them the customers right off the bat unless Dish chose to just compete with the cheaper price and hope to get a lot of their customers.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

What about screensavers on the 508, 721 and 921? Will these STB's get a screensaver for when show is paused or recorded playback is finished? Even the Dishplayer had a screensaver.


----------



## DevoDave (Jan 4, 2003)

In the last tech chat they mentioned that they were working toward a cost-effecive upgrade path for long-time customers and I am one. I want the 921, and wonder how much it will cost me once it finally is available.

Dave


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What they will say is that they already came up with a deal for the long-term customers. $149 for a 508 (a little more than the cost of a basic 301 receiver) which is a heck of a deal considering it is normally $299. This is what they are going to say. Perhaps they will offer something additional for those not wanting a pvr unit.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish, do not do as Directv did and force customers to sub to a package such as the Top 50 to get your HD package. Sell it as an A La Carte package.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Please be more specific Juan. What exactly do they need to fix, and on what receivers?


Have you ever used the guide? I have a 6000 and a 3900 and I know what Juanl is writing about. It needs to be fixed!


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe Charile is planning to sell his business after his disapointment with the merger outcome. Can't blame him, really. Leaves us with Direct TV and their new HD Programing.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Life goes on without a merger. Launching all of these new local markets, all of these new HD channels, and their new high speed internet by the end of next year, along with these new receivers they are coming out with, card swap, and 105 and 121 slots being added for use by them does not seem like they are giving up, but taking a different route and moving on. You cannot get everything your way and control all of the satellite market, but control your fair share of it and compete to get more or the rest earning it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your ideas! Keep em rolling!

As for Charlie selling out I don't see it happening, however I do see some major broadcast outlet such as CBS / Viacom or NBC/GE becoming a major partner with Echostar in the future.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Thanks everyone for your ideas! Keep em rolling!
> 
> As for Charlie selling out I don't see it happening, however I do see some major broadcast outlet such as CBS / Viacom or NBC/GE becoming a major partner with Echostar in the future.


Thats what I think to. Happy 4th 
:goodjob:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It might be a partnership made in satellite heaven if Dish and CBS get together. Especially since CBS allows Dish to sell it's Hdtv network feed.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That would be almost like a merger in itself if GE shares their satellites with Dish, more of a partnership though. That could be quite interesting.


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

Here is my list:

1. Any word on networkable PVR's (not internet; like having a single central storage unit with the receiver in the house able to acess the programing)

2. How about a run down on where image compression is headed.

3. Any sort of news on spetrum sharing with ExpressVu?

4. suggestion: An HDTV receiver that will output to a specific resolution without first converting up and then down. no more 720p--->1080i--->848x480

5. Hard drive upgrades: how bout them? we are big boys.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - big boys wanna play with big toys?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Spectrum sharing with ExpressVu? Is Dish really allowed to do that? It would be nice if that would indeed be allowed.


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

I mean why not share the common channels. Seems like a waste on things like CNN, PPV, etc. Also think of sharing HD.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

do not think that' ll happen...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I know i'm old and ask silly questions, but what date and time is the July tech forum? And what channel, if not 101?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

> I am curious about the relationship between Echostar and JVC. Apparently at least some of the work is done in common. Most Echostar equipment appears to have a JVC equivalent available.


I saw an RCA (yes, RCA) E* install kit at Radio Shack too. They just look like a rebadged Echostar model, like the JVCs.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Martyva said:


> I know i'm old and ask silly questions, but what date and time is the July tech forum? And what channel, if not 101?


I believe - Next Tech Chat - July 14, 9:00 PM Eastern


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It is more likely for Rainbow and Dish sharing the spectrum than Dish and ExpressVu although they will be using different encryption systems using the same type DirecTv is using.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Darkman


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

nostar said:


> Maybe Charile is planning to sell his business after his disapointment with the merger outcome. Can't blame him, really. Leaves us with Direct TV and their new HD Programing.


Yeah, hello.

And the Tooth Fairy is paying me a visit tonight.......


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Yeah, hello.
> 
> And the Tooth Fairy is paying me a visit tonight.......


You should take better care of your teeth.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

As of last night the Tech forum isn't even on the guide yet.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> 4. suggestion: An HDTV receiver that will output to a specific resolution without first converting up and then down. no more 720p--->1080i--->848x480


The 6000 will put out a native 720p or 1080i, the only thing it's lacking is the FAUX network's 480p, which may be a moot issue since they are going to convert to 720p over the next 1 1/2 years. What we need is more display devices that will accept and display native 720p.

There's a thought, Dish, on your new HD receiver/TV package, how about making the TV native 720p capable?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> There's a thought, Dish, on your new HD receiver/TV package, how about making the TV native 720p capable?


I was under the impression that only ABC broadcast 720p. It would seem to make more sense to have everyone (even FAUX) go to 1080i rather than support multiple, marginally compatable, standards.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Fox Sports Net and Fox is going HD and since ABC owns them, they will be 720P. ESPNHD is also 720P so it makes since for more displays to support it natively.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Ummm, ABC is owned by Disney and Fox by News Corp. They don't have anything to do with each other except the quest for money.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I wish that DISH would discuss why they allowed MSN to change the DishPlayer code so that it can not retrieve a 44 hour guide.

For the past two nights we have had big storms in the area during the night and I missed the 3 AM guide download and haven't had any guide.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry, I meant ESPN is owned by Disney. My brain fart got ahead of my fingers. Plus, 720p is better for action sports, if done properly.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I have had my 721 for a year now and I love it. I do want Open TV on it, and I am ready for Wink also! When will these things happen? I don't have an HDTV, but after shelling out $550 for the 721, and now with the new HD package coming out, is there any way to have an adapter to hook the 721 up to a HD receiver where you would not have to buy a 921? I would love to have HD but I am not ready to shell out over $1000 for the TV then another $1000 for the 921. Watching TV without a PVR is NOT an option. Once you have it you cannot live without it. I would also like to see logos in the guide. :computer:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

No you can't view HDTV with the 721. At this point you have one of two options..... Sell the 721 to someone like DishDepot when you trade it in for a new 921, or try to sell it here or on EBay. You can get about $250 as a trade in, or try to get more by going the direct route where it will fetch $350-400 on the used market. That should help lessen the sting of the new 921 purchase.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Darkman said:


> I believe - Next Tech Chat - July 14, 9:00 PM Eastern


TECH FORUM
ON CHANNEL 101

Monday, July 14, 2003 at 
9PM EASTERN TIME (ET)

ON THIS SHOW WE'LL COVER: 
HIGH DEFINITION OVERVIEW
SUPERDISH
811 & 921 RECIEVERS
PVR
NEW INTERACTIVE APPLICATIONS
OFF-AIR ANTENNAS (GUEST SPEAKER) 
___________________________________________________________________

Send your questions:

1. Email your questions to: [email protected] .
2. During the broadcast you may call 1-888-621-2078 to ask your question.
3. Only technical questions please!

:grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HTguy said:


> TECH FORUM
> ON CHANNEL 101
> 
> Monday, July 14, 2003 at
> ...


I can only hope and pray that the off-air antenna part isn't by the same guy that gave the plasma TV guide pitch a few chats ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I was wondering when dish net was planning on making a component recv for those who arent quite ready for HDTV or dont think it is worth it yet but have component ready TV s like my self two directv manufactures have already released suc a product. I work in a Satallite store as a dish net sales rep and love dish and my old 4000 recv and pvr 508 but this really becoming a problem for me and i imagine for many others who are in the same boat! please get me some answers!!!! Should dish think about out sourcing recv production again?????/?


TRENT AZ


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - the dude wasn't that bad - lol

so he likes to talk - so what 

It's "Let chat" after all


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I seem to remember they had some guys from Winegard & Terk on to talk about OTA antennas a few years ago. Terk just announced some new models Winegard will manufacture for them so I bet we'll see them again.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

1. Why can't you give us show descriptions? For Movies,
Example: Suspense/Comedy/Drama.
For Sports, team names instead of MLB Baseball.
Example: [email protected]

2. Will a better Remote be available? Adults fingers don't 
fit on the tiny Scroll buttons. Why can't there be an option
if you want a RF Remote for a HD ird?

3. Are the 811 & 921 in production? When? Where is the
assembley plants? Huntsville, Alabama again?

4. How many HD channels will you put on 1 transponder?

5. When is the Software upgrade going to happen to
give the 6000, Program in Guide? In March you told me this
summer. Is this all you can do for the 6000? 

6. DP Technology for the 6000. How much? What is the
adapter part #? What are you going to do for SW21 
switch customers, that have to be switched for the new 
DP switch?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Heck, you don't need charlie to answer those questions. I can make up just as good answers.

Answer for 1. It easier for the Guide to just say MLB in the title. Use the info button for details such as who is playing. 

Answer for 2. There will not be a new remote. Adult fingers work fine on the existing remotes. If you continue to have problems. Get a wife with small hands and tell her to change the channels for you.

Answer for 3. All of the 811 & 921 units have been produced and have been sitting in a warehouse here outside of Denver since last November.

Answer for 4. A single transponder will fit at least 3-4 HD channels. Maybe more if they are locals.

Answer for 5. We have renamed that software upgrade to the 811. You need new hardware to run this new version of the 6000's new software. Thanks for playing.

Answer for 6. Who said you'd need a DP switch for a 6000? What am I going to do about it? Dish will sell you new hardware if you want DP that bad. Otherwise enjoy your 6000 as is.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe...

As to 921s - i think i heard Charlie say on the Retailer Chat: "later on this year - maybe by Christmas or Nov" (can't recall exactly now how he "put it")...
He said it wasn't his department, and wasn't up to him, however


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think there is a good possibility that it may not roll out this year at all unless they can get into the swing of things with HDTV and still I think it will be delayed even further? Why? Because I think the 811 will be out first before the 921. It makes no sense to put out the more expensive HD PVR receiver than the cheaper HD receiver because some may not want to spend that much and/or may not be able to afford it. The 811 is STILL not out. The longer it is for the 811, the longer it is for the 921. The 301 came out before the 501 did so it would be a similar case with the 811 before the 921 in my opinion.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You can help get the 811 and 921 out... Just start buying 6000s like mad... Have them run out of 6000s so they can finally release the new recievers. Knowing Dish they are not going to have one left over 6000. So, until the last 6000 is sold they will hold on to the 921 and 811.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Good point Mike123abc, Dish does not like to come out with their new product until their old product is sold, for the most part. They have come out with new product when most of the old is gone and just reduced the cost of the old as well but this time since its such an expensive reciever they are more likely to sell the old stock out before coming out with the new stock.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I big THANK you to everyone who submitted questions for this Mondays Tech Chat, from what I am told you guys gave Dish Network a very good idea of what you wanted the show to be about.

You will be happy to know they plan on answering many of your questions that you posted here!

I am now closing this thread but you can feel free to open a new Tech Chat Thread.

Thanks again for showing Dish Network why DBSTalk.COM is the Internet's Source For Satellite Information!


----------

